# igrill for temperature monitoring



## pk.sax (1/2/13)

http://store.igrillinc.com/igrill-black/







Anyone use one of these for temp monitoring?

I'm thinking mash and hex all sorted out in one hit with the dual temp probes for the single vessel recirculate braumeister clone types.
Connects to app on iPhone or android to give you live feed and alarms wih timer etc.

Meant for grilling, so should hold up to temperatures. Probes look like steel.


----------



## stux (1/2/13)

Grill probes are very sensitive to water ingress where the probe joins the cable. Its very easy to destroy the probe if you get water/sanitizer inside the metal.

Apparently something to do with having to withstand high temps and not exploding 


So as long as you protect it against that


----------



## pk.sax (1/2/13)

Silicone the joint?


----------



## hughman666 (19/1/14)

Stux said:


> Grill probes are very sensitive to water ingress where the probe joins the cable. Its very easy to destroy the probe if you get water/sanitizer inside the metal.
> 
> Apparently something to do with having to withstand high temps and not exploding
> 
> ...


Thermowell


----------



## NewtownClown (19/1/14)

Food grade heat-shrink tubing - just to add to the list


----------



## Toper (19/1/14)

Link page not found


----------

